

YC + facebook apps? - rwebb

Anyone applying to YC with Facebook app ideas?  Has this been discussed already and I missed it? 
======
rms
I would be really surprised if YC funded dedicated Facebook apps, though a
Facebook app is a good example of "something you built."

~~~
aston
There's nothing wrong, technically, with Facebook apps. They're as hard to
make as any other web application. The issue, ultimately, is building
something heavily dependent on some other company's platform. I guess you
could argue YC wouldn't want to gamble by trusting not one company, but two.
Then again, Xobni's sitting on top of Outlook, and we know how much PG
dislikes Microsoft. And Loopt is tailgating, at least for right now, on
Boost's platform.

Ultimately, I think YC will fund any enterprise that looks like it can make
some money.

~~~
danielha
Loopt is a service available to Boost as well as Sprint subscribers. What is
Boost's platform -- a cellular network?

~~~
rms
I wish Loopt was available to Sprint subscribers... I just checked again and
it shows up in search but then gives me "Error. We're sorry, this item is
unavailable"

